# Clementi Gradus ad Parnassum



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I wonder what people think of this vast collection of Clementi outpouring. Some very powerful etudes in this set but the 24th one has always been a favourite of mine mainly because it has some thunderous bass chords which are very discordant. The Gradus is a hidden gem of the early romantic period and I can imagine Clementi enjoying composing it especially the intricate fugues that appear throughout.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Never even heard of it, but that's a nice piece. Clementi deserves more attention. But he had the spectacularly bad luck of having to be a contemporary of both Mozart and Beethoven.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I've only heard of it in the context of Debussy's parody, Doctor Gradus ad Parnassum. I really should listen to the real thing! I've bookmarked it for later and I promise to come back to it soon.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I highly recommend it and it is really unlike any other contemporary work. It doesn't sound anything like Beethoven or Schubert and has its own unusual characteristics and style. Ok, not as good as Beethoven's late sonatas or most of his sonatas but there is something for every taste here: loads of fugues, preludes, mini sonatas, extravagant and virtuoso pieces, and etudes.


----------

